# Happy Birthday DaveSoMD!



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday! Have the best day ever.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 29, 2020)

Hauoli la hanau!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy birthday Dave !


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you all!!

Wow, I was totally surprised by all that.  Mahalo! 

It was a good day and a good dinner.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 29, 2020)

Happy birthday, Dave! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] Glad you had a good day and a yummy looking dinner.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 1, 2020)

Thanks GG!!  





GotGarlic said:


> Happy birthday, Dave! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485] Glad you had a good day and a yummy looking dinner.


----------

